# My Ankona Native SUV 17



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally got a chance to upload these:

http://s1323.photobucket.com/user/alexdiaz4775/library/

It's a little under a year old, just been too busy to transfer some photos apparently.

enjoy


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet ride.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice. You are blessed to own such a fine skiff!


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, I added a few more pics from the build to the photobucket album and uploaded a video to youtube. It's a phone vid so don't expect too much, it was also pretty choppy that day so its a bit bumpy. I have a couple more videos of that trip and will upload when I get a chance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JzZ-HwNOdo
http://s1323.photobucket.com/user/alexdiaz4775/library/


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

cool little boat.. i like all the mold and build pics


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool looking boat. It would look better without that Bimini top it acts like a sail


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> Cool looking boat. It would look better without that Bimini top it acts like a sail


I agree but when I go out, I'm out the whole day. You'll cook out there without it. I usually take a nap in there after lunch. If the you adjust the top so its level, the sail effect is not bad at all.


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

What a beauty, certainly an upgrade from the raft in the pool at the end!


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Very sweet rig

Where are you located - I'd love to see it in person - looks like you have it everything I would want on mine


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

AL, ...I also have a Native17 and I am wondering where U got those 2 Stainless steel rod holders mounted vertically near your front speakers and how did U mount them?...Thanks for any help U can give me on this.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ankona's welder makes them. Contact them they will get you taken care of. I have them and love them.


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks MakinMoves.


----------

